# More Chassis Help



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi all,

Can anyone help ID these chassis? Wild Ones? Tuff Ones?

Thanks, Brian

1









2









3









4


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

You might find what you are looking for here.

http://www.modelmotorist.com/web-content/idchass.jsp


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Yes on both counts.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

1 and 2 are WO chassis, 3 is a TO, and 4 is a WO w/TO rear rims.

Wild Ones are essentially a tjet chassis with Tuff Ones pickups, comm brushes and arm. So it's very easy to make one if you like the WO's.

Tuff Ones chassis have all silver electicals, and use the Afx crown gear. TO's are the 'bridge' between tjets and Afx cars.

For some reason, WO's gear mesh is very tight and needs alot of gear lapping to loosen them up.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that #4 is a Tuff Ones also, cannot see if the bottom electrical Plates are fully silver plated- but I think i see they are. It also has the Tuffy/AFX crown gear and Tuffy wheels FRONT and Rear. So I think it's a Pure Tuffy... not just a Wild Ones with T.O. rear wheels. Also to note, not all TO came with Mean Green arms, some came with red tips.
PS- Personally, I like W.O. chassis, which I can get them alot cheaper than T.O. chassis. And after swapping in some DASH magnets and JB Brushes, and still keeping the lower Gearing, I got a Truly WILD ONE on my Hands


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Tuff Ones were a result of home and commercial racers shaving the "shoulder" off the back of t-jet crowns (before hop up kits or AFX' were available) and using a 14 tooth pinion to get much better performance.
these upgrades were happening within days of the very first t-jets produced and in the hands of the public. Aurora recognized the trend and jumped right in. of course the better armatures, silver plated electrics and silver brushes didn't hurt either.
wild ones were created as a racer because Aurora and most consumers considered stock t-jets to be additions to train layouts.
but folks were making homemade "tuff ones" long before Aurora and long before AFX was even on the drawing board.
Aurora drew the line at using pickup springs in place of motor brushes because of wear issues. but that didn't stop us from doing it.


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> I'm pretty sure that #4 is a Tuff Ones also, cannot see if the bottom electrical Plates are fully silver plated- but I think i see they are. It also has the Tuffy/AFX crown gear and Tuffy wheels FRONT and Rear. So I think it's a Pure Tuffy... not just a Wild Ones with T.O. rear wheels.


#4 does have silver electrical plates so I guess it is a TO. You guys are good. Curious how you can tell the difference in the crown gears???

Thanks, Brian


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

82whiskey said:


> #4 does have silver electrical plates so I guess it is a TO. You guys are good. Curious how you can tell the difference in the crown gears???
> 
> Thanks, Brian


how far it is from the center of the chassis. a bigger pinion forces the crown to be closer to the outside of the chassis.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

With the TO having an AFX crown; 
What are the AFX teeth in relation to stock & are there other differences for 
rear gearing???
Are the AW/JL T-O set up to be the same?? (less the Ultra-G tract. mag.)


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

all Aurora pancake chassis have a 15 tooth crown with the exception of the Super II which had a 19 tooth.
newer AW chassis have had an 18 tooth crown.
Aurora pinions were 9 and 14. not really sure what the 4 gear chassis had for pinion though. I should figure that out.
there were 12 tooth pinions available in hop up kits for t-jets


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*By the location and size of the axle grip*



82whiskey said:


> #4 does have silver electrical plates so I guess it is a TO. You guys are good. Curious how you can tell the difference in the crown gears???
> 
> Thanks, Brian


Is it an innee....or an outee?

The standard crown has the step/shoulder on the back side opposite the teeth. 

Often forgotten, the hop up crown had approximately a half shoulder on the back side. Contrary to mythology they are not always white. The slimline also used the short shouldered crown.

The Tuff Ones AND the AFX have the shoulder on the front or "toothed side".


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

I see it now. Thanks Bill.

Brian


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Brian, those are old outdated cars, send them to me and i'll update you with the new imroved ones. lol :tongue:


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

sethndaddy said:


> Brian, those are old outdated cars, send them to me and i'll update you with the new imroved ones. lol :tongue:


You got it Joe. I'll include the old bodies they came with too :thumbsup:


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Does anyone know a source for replacement sponge tires for the tuff and wild ones?

Thanks, Brian


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Brain, I don't think anybody makes any sponges in the Tuffy size perse, although Spongees are made by a few companies, but they aren't in the Tuffy size. FYI- Most people just use Silicone replacement for the Tuffy, and there you have a 100 different choices of sizes brands, colors and compounds.
One source to look for Silicone tuffy tires is Ballsoutracing- LINK
PS- just for sake of comarison the OEM Tuffy Rear tires were about .400" tall, and most racing Silicones are shorter. But you still can get .400's if you shop around, another source would be Jag Hobbies- Tire Page Link


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

PS- Also Jag Hobbies Sells Super Tires in the OEM Tuffy size- Super Tires Link


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I like BallsOut sillis too.
Tom Heister makes Penn Valley silis now and they are in original tuffy diameters. he has comments here about, do a search for him.
but,BallsOut tires work really well too and come in nice colors


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

alpink said:


> I like BallsOut sillis too.
> Tom Heister makes Penn Valley silis now and they are in original tuffy diameters. he has comments here about, do a search for him.
> but,BallsOut tires work really well too and come in nice colors


 Yes Al, I concur, i like the PVTires too, although the only samples I have are the ones I got from you last year. But they perform extremely well.
As a side note to Brian, I would stay AWAY from JelClaws....they ONLY stick well for the very first lap, then they pick up all the track goo and get slippy and continue to do so no matter how well you clean your track. *Which is also the case with Urethane Tires, that I had the privilege of doing Beta Testing with, From Super Tires, ie- they stuck like Super Glue when clean, but they sucked all the dirt and grease from the track- especially if it was running on plastic sectional toy track.


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the help all :wave:

Brian


----------

